# 20 gallon planted tropical tank.



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone! This journal is going to chronicle my leap from a second-hand to a complete planted and stocked 20 gallon tropical aquarium. Some quick back-story: I was given this tank by my aunt about 2 years ago. It had old coated stones that were starting to flake apart as the substrate, a few fake plants and decorations, a nice small piece of real driftwood, two angels, a clown loach, and a catfish. I had no idea how to take care of this tank, and just tried to maintain it for the first year (with not much luck). An algae bloom occured, the catfish died, one of the angels went blind and couldn't eat anymore, and I started to see this as an interesting challenge to overcome. I started to learn about water tests and conditions, different fish and the foods they like, why water changes and gravel cleanings are important, etc etc etc. Eventually though, the other angel went through a bit too much and I was down to just the clown loach, who surprisingly always seemed very healthy. I did some research and it turns out the water conditions along with his hiding place under the driftwood gave him the most optimum conditions. I also learned he was close to being too large for the tank, so I decided to start all over and give the loach to my LFS. He will be missed! Here's a couple quick shots before I gave him away:



















You'll notice there's a lot of algae in there, and to be honest, that's a whole lot less than what used to be in there before I actually got interested.

So now Day 1 (actually yesterday 6/7) I finally drained the tank and started rinsing the Flourite (I have 2 bags of it, which should be enough for a 2-inch bed). I will be cleaning out the tank after work today and putting in the Flourite bed, filling it up, and getting it cycling soon I hope. I've been tempted too many times to start picking out plants, but I want to do this right. I've never started a tank from scratch before, so any tips would help!

A couple questions: Should I run the filter when I first set up the tank or do I have to let it sit for a day or two? Also, I have a Master Test Kit, but should i get the tests for GH and KH as well?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Day 7:

Back on day 2, I emptied and cleaned out the tank (just water and a tank scrubber), laid down a bag and a half of Flourite, and filled it up. It was a muddy, cloudy mess. So over the last 7 days I've been running the filter with polyfill and changing it every day, cleaning the gravel bed with a siphon every other day, and doing a 50% water change every time I clean the gravel. It is still coming up cloudy whenever I clean, so I think another week and I will be ready to put in the proper filters and get the ball rolling. 

My loach is now for sale at the LFS for $40! Holy crap I should've tried to sell him myself. LOL


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Day 42

It's been over a month since my last update, but progress is good. The water was becoming clear after a week of my last post, but I put in an old piece of driftwood and ended up with a fungal bloom. I didn't know what was wrong at first because the water became cloudy and brown as if it was from the substrate. I waited a week or two and eventually ended up with some kind of white hairy fungus all over the driftwood. I said F it, took it out, and threw it away. I siphoned the substrate until the tank was practically empty, wiped down the inside glass and refilled. The tank was clear within hours, and I couldn't have been happier! The next day I swapped out the polyfill for the real filter media, did a 50% water change, and prepped the lights.

The next day I went up to Absolutely Fish and picked out some plants to start with. I don't remember the names exactly, but most are "Teardrop something" which are green, and I got two bunches of "Broad Leaf something" which are red/green. I'll post pictures when I can and maybe someone can tell me.

I also recently learned that there is a fish store a lot closer to my house. I went in to check out the driftwood and found an absolutely stunning piece. Again, pictures when I can.

Feel free to comment!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, just a tip, before you put your driftwood in the tank try soaking it in a bucket for about a week. do water changes when the water gets really brown. Also if your worried about algae try investing in phosphate test kits. Make sure youre phosphates arent too high (along with your nitrate) because high amounts of the combo causes algae. 

Good luck with the tank


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Yeah I'm soaking that new piece now. I don't know what happened with the previous one because it was in my tank before I tore it down for this buildup.

[edit] Here's a pic of how it looks now. Anyone know the names of these two plants?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is called, but the plant with red and green leaves can be found in local swamps and stuff. I found a whole bunch at the Great Swamp in Morris County. Also, Abslutely fish is a very very expensive place to buy stuff. Try the Pet Shanty on rt. 22. They have a more extensive freshwater collection and they are cheaper. Something about Absolutely rubs me the wrong way. Every time i walk in there someone is getting screamed at by one of their marine biologists. 
Also, i've heard some good things about this new place called The Fish Tank. I think it is also off rt. 46, i'm gonna go check it out as soon as i can.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like rotala (possibly needle leaf) on the left and ludwigia repens on the right.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Hey thanks for the tips Xerxes, I'll be sure to check those places out. Yeah Simpte, I went back to see what those plants were labelled as and came back with teardrop rotala and narrow red ludwigia. Are these the same as the ones you said just different names?

Here's a quick update:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny thing about common names in plants. THey are not very accurate. Teardop rotala isn't a species in its own but more another common name someone came up with. Your Rotala is possible rotundifolia. It could be a narrow leafed variety or just stunted. Hard to tell from the pic. Your Ludwigia is repens.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You should be aware that with anything other than low lighting, your dwarf lily is going to soon outgrow your tank. They get quite large in higher light.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

How large? I know I've seen some big lilys before (a foot high at least with some enormous leaves), but I'd imagine a dwarf species wouldn't get to be as big as those.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

One would think, but one would be incorrect.  I thought the same thing until I started doing some research. And when I had mine in a tank with high light and CO2 injection, they shot skyhigh. Literally within a day, one leave sprouted and the stem got so long it stuck out the top of my 10g tank! 

Check out some pics: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Dwarf Lily.htm


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I guess we'll see what happens. Maybe I'll give it some shade so it doesn't overgrow.

In other news, I got my first snail!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, I've moved mine back into a low light tank. They are growing very nicely though. Be warned, the leaves become detached very easily, but they'll grow more. 

Snails are good, imo, but then I raise puffers and can never keep enough snails.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you prune the leaves to the desired length, the plant will soon stop growing to the top. It will start growing to the level you keep pruning it at. The same thing happens with Tiger Lotus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a Tiger lotus and that's exactly what I do to keep it short...cut off the leaves that reach the surface (well, all the tall ones). Now it hasn't produced another leave that goes to the surface in a few weeks.

The rotala and ludwigia may have been grown emersed. Thats what mine looked like when I first got each type....but now they look slightly different after being grown submerged.

I love the little moss cave...very cute!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure I understand what you mean. Cut the stems below the leaves and other leaves that sprout won't grow any taller than the cut one?

Here's what mine look like now that I've moved them into a lower light tank and removed the really long stemmed leaf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I mean cut the stems on the ones that are really tall. Just take the whole stem off. Sorry...I said leaves, but I meant stems.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is that dwarf sag or Blyxa Japonica in the foreground? Blyxa requires co2 to thrive.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I don't know anymore. =(

I do have CO2 though. You can see it in the back right.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I mean cut the stems on the ones that are really tall. Just take the whole stem off. Sorry...I said leaves, but I meant stems.


Thanks! So far, since I moved them and removed the one really long stem, it seems to be doing fine. But I'll keep that in mind in case they start getting out of control.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Another update... progress is good!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I picked up two otos today, and everything in the tank is growing nicely. Still trying to figure out how to aquascape the tank though.

Simpte: it's Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nice tank. i have a dwarf lily. my silver dollars eat every last stem and leaf. i savedthe stem and since my silvers died i put it back in the tank. its growing... very slowly. its my favorite plant and i cant wait 2 see it again


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, you live really close to me! I go to absolutely fish alot and I was planning on going to the fish tank next week! You should try this place on route 4 called the route 4 aquarium. Its a great little local store, and if you speak to the dude with the stubs in his ears you can get some great advice 

Anyway, the tank is looking great! I was planning on planting my spare 20 and now I think I definately will.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Cool I'll check out the Route 4 Aquarium, I know that area pretty well. Absolutely Fish is definitely overpriced, but they are pretty competent and have a lot of selection.

Some tank updates: all my fish are doing well, and I added 4 cherry red shrimp (so awesome!). Two of them molted within days of being put in my tank and they are a gorgeous bright red with a peach stripe down their backs. The blyxa japonica has not shown much growth and one of the stems is on its way out. The lily is also proving difficult to grow. I'm learning more and more about ferts which is helping the lily (since I've been adding nitrogen, lots of small leaves have sprouted) and a small outbreak of BGA is retreating. I've been dosing Potassium as well, and have Phosphorous on the way.

Also, the goby in my tank is almost definitely a Goo Obo gudgeon.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Almost two months later:

My Goo Obo gudgeon went missing a while back (as some of you know), so I then decided it was time to rethink the tank a bit. I decided to start switching to a Papua New Guinea biotope, and began by ordering 6 Goo Obo gudgeons!

When they arrived, I was happily surprised to find 8 in the bag. As of now though, I've only seen 5 in the tank, so three have either jumped, died, or were mysteriously stolen from my tank... LOL

To continue the theme, I pulled out some of the rotala along the left side of the tank and replaced it with Vallisneria americana (corkscrew val). I'm not 100% sure this plant grows in the New Guinea/Australia region, but I have read in a couple places that it does. If anyone can correct me on this, feel free.

I have also added a bronze C.wendtii that is getting fairly large.

Since I've learned how to dose my ferts, the dwarf lily has been growing fantastically, and the B.japonica is growing nice and large. The wisteria is out of control and the L.repens is showing beautiful red hues on top.

One of the Otos died but the other one is doing well. I brought all 8 rasboras back to the fish store and the tank has been like this for a while. Today I picked up 4 threadfin rainbows that are acclimating right now. It will be good to see some fish besides bottom dwellers in the tank! I'll have pictures up eventually.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Wow, you live really close to me! I go to absolutely fish alot and I was planning on going to the fish tank next week! You should try this place on route 4 called the route 4 aquarium. Its a great little local store, and if you speak to the dude with the stubs in his ears you can get some great advice
> 
> Anyway, the tank is looking great! I was planning on planting my spare 20 and now I think I definately will.


The best fish store in NJ is the Pet Shanty. Period. Go to petshanty.com to get directions. The place is a very low-key mom & pop store filled with incredibly intelligent staff and it isn't overpriced. They have an 18 year-old coral there! 
Their freshwater selection is like what Absolutely Fish's saltwater section looks like. Huge. They also have a great plant selection. The place isn't as glitzy and snazzy looking as absolutely fish or the fish tank, but i think it is a far superior store. I've developed a friendship with the people there over the last year and they are really flexible about losing fish and stuff, unlike Absolutely Fish. 
Also, if you want to buy a fish off me, come to Pet Goods on rt. 17 in Paramus. It is a pretty mediocre place with some need stock.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Wow, no joke. I went to Pet Shanty today and it really blows AF out of the water. The employees are even friendly! They carry a lot of interesting fish too. They already have Galaxy Rasboras in stock... I was stunned.

Probably the best thing about them... they keep freshwater plants in ALL of the freshwater tanks.

Also, latest tank pic:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your tank is beautiful. I'm inspired to try to redo my 20 G H (for about the hundredth time). Now if just I could find some good plants and a nice piece of driftwood like you have I might actually do it. You did an excellent job there!


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

That tank is stunning.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait for my plants to 'fill out' and for my tank (for a dwarf puffer and an otto) to look that good!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Another update:


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

CaysE your tank is awesome. I should do a journal like this for my 55 gallon planted tank. Hey if you are ever around rt 17, stop by Pet Goods. It is in the same plaza as the Burlington Coat factory. I work there and could hook you up. Also, It is good to know that there are some people on this forum that live in my area. 
If you are still looking for a good store check out Reef Encounter in Hackensack. It has a HUGE selection of tank hardware as well as some decent fish too. If you ever need a part for something that is the place to go. Also, mike over at Aquarium Warehouse (on rt 4 in Ft. Lee right before the Lemoine Ave exit) is a great guy who is incredibly knowledgeable and will order stuff for you if you need something. I will probably be restoring his planted system as well.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Wow it's been over a year now since my last update to this thread!  The tank is still doing well, albeit pretty overgrown, so I jumped back into re-scaping mode and am planning out a few changes. Here are a few recent pics with my new camera:

Female longfin albino bristlenose pleco:









L.repens now growing emersed! LOL that's how overgrown it got:









One of three crystal red shrimp:


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

That shrimp is beutiful!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very lovely tank, and cute shrimp. I've always liked those little guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful  Can't wait to see it rescaped. I'm trying to plant my 20g long right now, heh.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

One word:
Gorgeous!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's see a full tank shot of how it looks now before you rescape it please .


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

LOL... well I have it half cleared, but I'll get some shots tonight.  It is a lot less crowded than it was before.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here you go. Guess which side is rescaped. LOL


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I added some microsword and HC.









And 3 more Crystal Red shrimp.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

New shrimp! How big do those shrimp get i want some.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

They're a bumble bee shrimp variant... should be the same size as those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing...I wish the lfs I work at would stock shrimp more often. We're actually in the process of turning some of our hospital tanks into shrimp tanks. But the plants are georgous....I'll have to do something like yours...amazing...


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

A new idea for my tank... I've wanted HC for a long time but figured I wouldn't have enough light for it at the bottom of my tank.

Solved that problem! :lol: 










I've also done some tweaking to my lighting schedule. I am now running 10.5 hours on the 55W 6500 K bulb, and an additional hour in the middle of the day of a 65W 10000 K bulb.


Also got a closeup of one of the shrimp.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here's a bit better shot of the HC:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful! I might have to try that with my driftwood


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks... I don't think I've seen it done before so I'm not too sure how well it will root. But here it is pearling!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great looking tank and nice shrimp, the photos are very nice and clear.

-olie


----------



## Aliandel (Mar 9, 2008)

Great setup you've got there!! Absolutely gorgeous... I kind of have a dopey question...well two I guess, one not so dumb. What is that sponge attachment connected to your filter. Also, I live in Denver and there is nothing in the way of a great lfs. So does anyone know of an online store that sells the crystal red shrimp? They are so cute and I would really love to add a few in the future!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

The sponge attachment is just something I found in the pond filter section at my LFS. It had a hole right down the middle. All I had to do was trim one side flat so it fit against the glass.


----------



## Aliandel (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks...I was trying to figure that one out!! By the way, what kind of camera do you use?? Your pictures are soo clear!!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks!  All the pictures from last year and earlier were from an old Sony Cybershot DSC-P9 and a fair amount of Photoshopping to get rid of noise and fix the colors. All the recent pics are with my new Canon Powershot G9.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of online places like aquabid.com and some forums sell CRS. I got mine off of a forum member somewhere


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

So THAT's what healthy wisteria looks like! LOL


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

The male furcata (now a father of two!):


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

that fish is so neat! I've never seen one before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome pics! I love Furcatas! I have wanted some for awhile, but you never see them around here (or other cool fish) and the ones I've seen online were too expensive for me.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Man I LOVE your tank. Is a littler tank easier to make look good/setup then a bigger tank? j/w also cool plants can't wait for mine to start up. I was just about to wait and save this check and wait for next one to get better lights then relized I can't cause I still wouldn't have enough for c02 system then. Also does that c02 thing work good was thinking of getting one for my 20 but wasn't sure.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Smaller tanks can be a little more time consuming because the water specs change faster than they do in bigger tanks. With the right equipment though, anything is possible.

Lighting is key for a planted tank... save up for something you'll be happy with. The Nutrafin CO2 system isn't all that expensive, and you could always set up a DIY system that would perform just as well. 20 gallons is the biggest tank I would use a DIY CO2 system on, though... the most I can get is 10ppm CO2 out of it.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh LOl i meant to say 10g oh well ya I got a 55 I am starting today,.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Yeah it'll work fine on a 10 gallon.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I have 10 Furcata rainbow fry now in a QT net, as can be seen here:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bre...ly-crap-furcata-rainbow-fry-what-do-i-do.html

I'm considering starting a 10 gallon tank if this keeps up!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Time for an update! 

After finding an ever-increasing number of fry, I put together a 10 gallon tank and moved the adults there, and let the fry swim freely in the 20 gallon tank. All 26 of them grew up healthy and were brought to my LFS last week.

I did a bunch of rescaping, since I had let the tank just overgrow with the fry in there (I didn't want to stress them). Some of the plants are looking a bit thin, but the grasses and java moss are doing well. I really like how the moss has taken over an entire corner of the tank... the rainbows prefer to spawn up top where it's shallow and the fry can hatch in safety. The adults are all back in, and my lone neon blue Endler is squatting in the 10 gallon.



The Java moss growing emersed around the filter:


The male Furcata... always impossible to photograph, but I got these two shots:




I'm also always trying to get a pic of him flaring his fins, but because he's the only male in the tank, he doesn't do it often. I did manage to get a video of him briefly flaring twice. You can see how fast of a swimmer he is too, making any pic a challenge:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=sL3MVG1MmUc

I took these screen captures and cleaned them up a bit.


----------

